# The Return of the Dark (Unable to distinguish hyperlinks in Dark Mode)



## Cleon (Apr 21, 2020)

I was really happy when Freyar told me the forum has a Dark Mode again, but I'm not finding it very usable because the posts don't have hyperlink text default to a different colour from regular text.

The old "Eric Noah's Half Fiend Love Child" had hyperlinks in a yellow-orange colour which stood out nicely from the dark background and white text.

Even if the current Dark Mode used the same bluish colour hyperlink text as its Light Mode it'd be workable - at least we'd know where the links were without having to hover a mouse pointer over them.

'Course it could just be my browser, but I'm sure plenty of Enworld readers are using the current iteration of Firefox.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 23, 2020)

There's this thread about the new Dark Mode. The hyperlink color has already been noted (although I haven't seen any response about it yet).


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 23, 2020)

I also still have the same issue in Chrome, reported in the thread noted by JustinCase.


----------



## Cleon (Apr 23, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> There's this thread about the new Dark Mode. The hyperlink color has already been noted (although I haven't seen any response about it yet).






Theo R Cwithin said:


> I also still have the same issue in Chrome, reported in the thread noted by JustinCase.




Thanks for the responses.

Still, it might be helpful to have a thread about the hyperlink colour issue. One titled "Wait, what's this?" isn't exactly clear.

Come to think of it, neither is "The Return of the Dark." I'd better tweak the title of this thread…


----------



## jmucchiello (May 3, 2020)

Also, Spoilers inside a GM block are unreadable in dark mode. The background color is rgb(0,0,0) and text color is rgb(27,27,27). 
        *GM:*  Stuff



Spoiler



secret stuff


----------



## Fanaelialae (May 13, 2020)

Just saw that links are now blue in dark mode. Thanks @Morrus (or whoever made the change)!


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2020)

Erm. I didn’t do anything!


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2020)

Note that there are now multiple styles available as a perk of one of the community supporter accounts.


----------



## Undrave (May 13, 2020)

Dark Mode has disappeared for me...


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2020)

Undrave said:


> Dark Mode has disappeared for me...



What, it threw you out of the theme?


----------



## Fanaelialae (May 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Note that there are now multiple styles available as a perk of one of the community supporter accounts.



Oh, you know what it is, I got switched back to light mode but have an extension in my browser for dark mode. So it's actually just Light Mode being made dark by my extension.

Dark Mode has disappeared for me as well.


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2020)

Dammit. It wasn’t supposed to switch you out of it. It’s part of the collection for CSAs but if you had it you were supposed to keep it. I’ll dig in later!


----------



## Undrave (May 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> What, it threw you out of the theme?



In the Style Chooser I have Default Style and Light Mode.


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2020)

Undrave said:


> In the Style Chooser I have Default Style and Light Mode.



What I meant was did it throw you out of the theme? Were you in dark mode and it switched you to light mode?


----------



## jmucchiello (May 13, 2020)

It was dark before I hit F5. Now it's in light mode. Dark mode is missing from the style chooser.

Style chooser
Use default style

Light Mode


----------



## prabe (May 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> What I meant was did it throw you out of the theme? Were you in dark mode and it switched you to light mode?




Can't speak for @Undrave but that's exactly what happened to me.


----------



## Fanaelialae (May 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> What I meant was did it throw you out of the theme? Were you in dark mode and it switched you to light mode?



It threw me out of the theme. I was definitely in dark mode. Then I reloaded the page and I was in light mode (just didn't realize it because of my extension).


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 13, 2020)

Yep, dark mode option disappeared for me, too.
But I'm just back to using a dark mode browser plug-in, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Undrave (May 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> What I meant was did it throw you out of the theme? Were you in dark mode and it switched you to light mode?



Yup


----------



## MarkB (May 13, 2020)

Same here - Dark Mode no longer appears to exist. And I only just discovered it yesterday, and was so glad to find it!


----------



## Lanefan (May 13, 2020)

Yeah, the sun just came up here too without my having done anything to cause it...now out of the darkness, all is light...blinding bright light...noooooo...


----------



## Morrus (May 14, 2020)

Links are now a pale yellow.


----------

